

Twitter will eat your URLs: save your lost users with smart 404 pages - toolate
http://joshdutter-wick.com/blog/2010/08/28/twill-eat-your-urls/

======
djhomeless
Your site seems to be down...

~~~
ljf
was about to post same. down too not 500 or 404

